# Back Supports



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

Back Support. What do you guys recommend for a remodeler. My back is shot by 5-6 hrs on the job. It's no minor pain either and yes I do my absolute best to lift properly. Thanks for any recommendations and sorry if this is redundant!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Try a weight lifters belt.


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

kixnbux said:


> Back Support. What do you guys recommend for a remodeler. My back is shot by 5-6 hrs on the job. It's no minor pain either and yes I do my absolute best to lift properly. Thanks for any recommendations and sorry if this is redundant!


What do you do for defensive back pain excersises. Could be the issue right there. There was a thread a while back on back pain with some good pointers


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

I try to stand up occasionally if possible but beyond that and aspirin not much.


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

griz said:


> Try a weight lifters belt.


Found that actually makes it worse for me because the muscle demobilize when constricted like that. The more movement and activity with the back muscles, will strengthen your core and support your spine.


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

Here's the link. http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=156290


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

griz said:


> Try a weight lifters belt.


I think that's more appropriate for a very short-term extreme effort than all-day wear.

A while back, someone here pointed out that the box stores had abandoned providing employees with such garb because it turned out to do more harm than good in the long run.

I just suck it up, eat my Aleve and try to avoid jobs better suited for younger guys. :wheelchair:


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

Tinstaafl said:


> I think that's more appropriate for a very short-term extreme effort than all-day wear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would try that but I'm the younger guy at 28!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

That reminds me, I better take some NSAIDS and hit the hot tub...


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Framer87 said:


> Found that actually makes it worse for me because the muscle demobilize when constricted like that. The more movement and activity with the back muscles, will strengthen your core and support your spine.


I agree that a belt is a temporary fix & only an aid. 

However, if one is working with an injury or muscle issue it is important to provide additional support so the rehab process remains effective.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

kixnbux said:


> I would try that but I'm the younger guy at 28!


Yowch. You didn't mention exactly what it is that you do all day, but realistically some of us just don't have the body type for certain kinds of work that others do. Or some just have the sense to listen to its complaints. :laughing:

Bottom line, if what you do hurts, stop that and do something else.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Yowch. You didn't mention exactly what it is that you do all day, but realistically some of us just don't have the body type for certain kinds of work that others do. Or some just have the sense to listen to its complaints. :laughing:
> 
> *Bottom line, if what you do hurts, stop that and do something else.*


Getting out of bed hurts...

geez, what else could one do in bed???....:whistling:laughing:


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

How tall are you?

How much do you weigh?

What kind of work do you do?

What is your overall fitness level?

What I'm saying is, maybe some strength training with a concentration on core work is in order for you.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

griz said:


> Getting out of bed hurts...


Then don't go to bed. :jester:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

JR Shepstone said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> How much do you weigh?
> 
> ...


.....me????



Tinstaafl said:


> Then don't go to bed. :jester:


But I go to bed cuz it hurts, then I gotta get up cuz it hurts....:laughing:

getting old is NOT for the feint of heart....:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

griz said:


> .....me????


:No: .....

You'd lie anyway. :Laughing:


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

griz said:


> getting old is not for the FAINT of heart....:thumbup::laughing:


fify....


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

griz said:


> .....me????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know! I swear I'm more bent over right out of bed than after some level of activity. Especially if I sleep more than 6 hours.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

kiteman said:


> ...Especially if I sleep more than 6 hours...


Wow, I wonder what that would be like....


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

JR Shepstone said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> How much do you weigh?
> 
> ...



I'm 5' 8"

155 lbs

I usually do start to finish on major small house remodels. From junk to rentable or sale able 

I'm pretty fit I think. But a career training horses screwed up a lot I bet. 

Thanks for the input!!


----------

